# Cymbalta question



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

Has anyone found Cymbalta has slowed down motility? I am wanting to take it mainly for pain after having my colon removed but am scared that it may make me more constipated as I am at a small risk for blockages due to scar tissue. I am really in terrible pain and would love to give it a try if its isnt too constipating.The inserts are very vague and I would rather love to hear from other people's experiences which are more real.Thanks.


----------



## mxwe (Apr 7, 2002)

I have taken Cymbalta for about a year and never did notice it changing motility. I take it for depression and do not have any side effects.


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

Thanks for letting me know, I really appreciate it, it's always so good to hear from others.I started taking it yesterday - 11/13 and it seemed fine. I will take my 2nd dose today.Has it helped with depression, pain or both?Thanks again.


----------

